
Wayne State University: Re-enroll, we'll forgive your debt - avonmach
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/detroit-city/2018/05/30/wsu-re-enroll-forgive-your-debt/655475002/
======
inetsee
The second paragraph of the article says they will "forgive up to $1,500 of
debt for students to re-enroll and finish their degrees". There is no mention
in the article of how much it costs to attend this school.

A quick look at the Wayne State University "Tuition Fee Chart" suggests that
in-state undergraduates pay approximately $400 per credit hour (less for lower
division courses, more for upper division), not including other fees.

Their debt forgiveness program appears to be worth about 4 credit hours.
Anybody know how far 4 credit hours will get you?

~~~
avonmach
It's a pilot program, hopefully others will follow suit and increase the
amount forgiven.

